# Hotel to Transbay



## Steve (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi

We are catching the California Zephyr from San Francisco to Chicago (and then City Of New Orleans to Memphis) in early October. Given that we are staying at the Buena Vista, 1599 Lombard St,, what is the best way to reach the Transbay terminal? I believe there is a bus we can catch - where from? - or would Uber straight there be best (and not too expensive!)

Many thanks


----------



## calwatch (Aug 24, 2017)

Book the ticket from San Francisco Transbay Terminal and you'll transfer directly from the bus at Emeryville. Take a Lyft or transit to Transbay Terminal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks.

Yup, that is the ticket we have. Is Transbay far from where we are staying?


----------



## Johanna (Aug 24, 2017)

It's about 3 miles or a little less, depending on which way you go. It doesn't look like there's a single bus line that serves both locations, so while you can do the trip by public transit, it will take a while. Lyft/Uber/taxi is probably your best bet.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 24, 2017)

That same bus starts its first pick up at Fishermans Wharf - Pier 39, then goes to the Hyatt at Drum and Market before stopping at Transbay. The bus is no change to CZ customers but you do need to be ticketed for it.


----------



## desertflyer (Aug 24, 2017)

I would take a Uber, Lyft, or cab for that trip. I would expect it to cost about $15 for Uber/Lyft and $20 for a cab.

If I was to do that trip via public transit, I would take the 47 or 49 bus southbound on Van Ness and transfer to the 38 bus at Van Ness and O'Farrell. The 38 terminates at the Temporary Transbay Terminal. Both buses run often and the trip could take about 35-45 minutes total, but they are also fairly crowded and luggage could be a problem. I wouldn't do it if you have trouble lifting your bag up a few steps. Price is $2.50/each if you request a transfer from the driver or use a Clipper Card.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 24, 2017)

AMTRAK has the FREE Bus Coach service to EMY or to OKJ. I wouldn't pay except to get to the pick-up point. From Lombard street to Pier 39 is not far, 1/2 mile I think. The bus driver puts your bag underneath. Once at the station EMY, just take your bag in side if you are checking it. We used this bus between EMY and SFW then SFW and OKJ. worked great, comfortable, just sit back and relax.


----------



## Johanna (Aug 25, 2017)

Lonestar, it's how to get to the pick-up point that Steve is asking about. Pier 39 is closer to the hotel than the Transbay Terminal is, but it's still a good mile and a half, which could be tricky with a lot of luggage.


----------



## BCL (Aug 25, 2017)

My map app recommends the MUNI 30X (Marina Express) bus around the time that the Amtrak bus is scheduled to arrive at the Temp Transbay Terminal. It's a peak commute time bus though, so being late might not make it an option.

https://511.org/transit/schedules-agency-info/agency/363/schedules/route/30X

https://www.sfmta.com/sites/default/files/routemaps/30X%20Marina%20Express.pdf


----------



## BCL (Aug 25, 2017)

Misread it. It would be the morning commute, so you can check the inbound direction.


----------



## desertflyer (Aug 25, 2017)

Be aware that the 30X is beyond packed most mornings. It gets so full that it'll skip stops. It's not a bus I take regularly though, so take my experience with a grain of salt.


----------



## BCL (Aug 25, 2017)

desertflyer said:


> Be aware that the 30X is beyond packed most mornings. It gets so full that it'll skip stops. It's not a bus I take regularly though, so take my experience with a grain of salt.


The 30 Stockton might be an option, although it would require a bit of a walk to the Temp Transbay Terminal. It's pretty darn packed though.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 26, 2017)

Take Uber to the closest Amtrak stop, which I think is Pier 39 (SFW). The bus arrives and departs within two minutes. Once on you can relax until at EMY.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2017)

Many thanks for all your help - looks like Uber/Lyft going to be the best and most convenient


----------

